# Worry about Egg Sharing



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering if you have any advise for me. We have a consultation tomorrow and are thinking of egg sharing, my main worry is that if we go this route and my recipient becomes pregnant, will I always think about that child, what they look like, are they happy etc. Can you ever get over it?

Lexig
xxx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Lexig,
            I am waiting to donate my eggs - waiting for a match, and can totally understand where you are coming from. It is a difficult one, I think if this happens with us I will always wonder about what happened, are they ok/happy etc.. i dont think I can ever truly know how I will feel until it happens. I came to the conclusion that if the worst came to the worst and we were unable to have children, and I helped someone else get the baby they always dreamed of with one of my eggs, I would rather a little bit of me lived on somewhere than not at all. 
If that makes sense. I also feel that it would be amazing to help another couple achieve their dream, if we were in that situation we would need donor eggs, wish I had done it sooner as I will only get one chance due to my age.
Only you will know how you feel, maybe after your consultation you might have a better idea.  
Good luck with everything


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Munchkin, I hope you don't have to wait much longer   .
They told me at the consultation today that I would'nt know the outcome for the recipient. I suppose not knowing could make it easier but there is always that unknown.
I have been so lucky to have been blessed with a child so it would be lovely to give another couple the same joy that we have. 
The consultant seemed positive as all my previous cycles have produced a good number of eggs. I had the AMH blood test today so will find out in 2-3 weeks if I am able to share.
Although now I have another worry because they asked me to fill in a health questionnaire and I put down I smoked 10 years ago, do you think this wll affect my chances of qualifying?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Lexig, 
            I dont think that your smoking will be a problem as it was a long time ago, give them a ring just to be sure if you r still worried just for peace of mind. Wishing you lots of luck with egg share, let me know how you get on with everything, and good luck with your AMH test, its such a long wait!!! take care


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi lexig, i used to smoke about 4 yrs ago and it hasnt caaused me any probs to egg share so dont worry im sure you will be fine, as for your recipient getting a bfp, i donated all of my eggs on the last cycle because i only got 6 eggs and ive decided to not ask whether my recipient got a bfp until i am happy with where i am, eg pregnant or not!!

hope this helps and good luck with any treatment

nic
xx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Lexig, just thought I'd give you my experience in this as this was my biggest worry, that i would get BFN and constantly wonder about my recipient and if she got her BFP etc etc I was worried about this right up until egg collection as I really didnt know how I would feel. After my egg collection I was told how many eggs in total and then how many for me how many for my recipient. After that, my recipients eggs were not mentioned again, my focus was entirely on mine and how my embies were doing and if my embies would go to blast and the focus was entirely on me, I didnt have time to wonder about my recipient and, by the time I got to test day those eggs I donated were so far removed from my thoughts, they didnt really feel like mine anymore, they were my recipients eggs and whilst I wished her the absolute best I didnt really feel concerned with her result. I got a BFP, for 1 day and then I started bleeding and my world came crashing down. Again, the focus was entirely on me, my Dh2b and our little bean, the eggs I had donated what felt like a long time ago didn't come into my thoughts, i didnt want them, I wanted mine, the one that was inside me...so desperately but it wasnt meant to be. Now, I am brighter and more positive I do think about my recipient and I wonder if she got her BFP and I   she did. I wouldn't want my worst enemy to go through waht we went through but not only that, it gives me hope, that I can produce sticky ones and our loss was just down to probability rather than any defect or problem. I hope this helps you and I hope whatever you decide, your dreams come true


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Lexig

we're egg sharing-we've just been matched and should be starting treatment next month. I found the counselling we had really useful in terms of getting your head around a possible half child of yours.Before I went in thinking that a half child of mine would come looking for me in 18 years time and about my child having a half bro or sis but the counsellor helped us see it from a different perspective, as it being an egg your donating-so look at it as an egg and a genetic gift rather than an actual child. Another lady will have carried it and given birth and brought up the child. Some may not even chose to tell the child but also if they do and the child wants to know more, I was given the chance to write a message for them and tell them a bit about me which might hopefully answer some questions that they may get if they want to find out more. They should tell you all about this when you go for your appointment. Do you know if they offer counselling? I'd have thought they would.
I am currently sitting next to pile of consent forms and paperwork that our clinic has sent us-its mind blowing!
I did get a warm fuzzy feeling on friday though, knowing that some lovely lady somewhere got the great news she's probably been waiting a couple of years for-to say she was matched  
positive vibes and baby dust to all ...Sam x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely replies, it has really helped me.
My clinic eventually came back to me last week and advised that my AMH results were slightly low 8.97 but they did say as I'm a good responder they are going to discuss my case further and get back to me in due course.
What do you reckon my chances are?
Anyone allowed egg share with similar levels to me?
Many thanks in advance for your halp and support.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Lexig

good that your making progress-i'm afraid they didnt give me my amh results they just said my results were all fine so i cant be of any help but goodluck chick xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks monkeybear, have you started treatment yet? I have everything crossed for you    
Lexig
xxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully this week! waiting for af-taking her sweet time now!   typical x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

That always happens me as well, my body seems to know I'm waiting so decides it's not going to play ball.
Well good luck, I will watching your progress and hoping for the best.     
Lexig
xxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

cheers hun x


----------

